

IPhone remote - tsycho
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703292704575393202060995806.html?mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLESixthNews

======
brk
These are neat, but the whole dongle thing kills it for me.

I've been playing with a RedEye remote
<http://thinkflood.com/products/redeye/> on and off since they first shipped.
The product has come a long way in terms of working out bugs and adding
functionality. With the added bonus that since it's a dedicate device with
Wifi, I can now send IR signals from my Indigo home automation system to the
RedEye with a little bit of applescript hackery.

~~~
RBerenguel
Isn't it a little (over)expensive? It costs more than an iPod Touch, even.

~~~
brk
Most decent home theater stuff tends to be on the high-side of the price
curve, especially when you get into speciality stuff like this.

For what is most likely a $20BOM, yes it's expensive. Compared to other multi-
function remotes, and especially when compared to other IR devices that enable
you to interact with them programmatically, it's cheap.

